# wasn't expecting to catch this



## PicklePants (Jan 3, 2011)

the Mister, my father and i went fishing on NYE just below the Hume weir. this is the only thing that was caught all morning:





it was hooked on the side of its neck, but not deep enough to cause bleeding when it was removed. gives you an idea of how tough these buggers can be! anyways, we removed the hook, took a few quick snaps and sent it on its way


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 3, 2011)

haha I found a Murry River not to long ago when I went herping.


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 3, 2011)

nice catch more interesting then ANY fish lol jks


----------



## pepsi111 (Jan 3, 2011)

why do turtle's always have a funny face?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 3, 2011)

Is... is that a pig nose?


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 3, 2011)

awesome, good to know hume is gettin replenished!


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 3, 2011)

Plumpy said:


> Is... is that a pig nose?




Pretty sure it's a _Chelodina expansa_. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## pythrulz (Jan 3, 2011)

certainly unexpected catch funny looking fish


----------



## PicklePants (Jan 4, 2011)

i wouldn't have a clue as to what sort it is, all i know is you could just about ski behind it lol


----------



## Tassieherps11 (Jan 4, 2011)

Im pretty sure its a broad shelled turtle


----------



## gillsy (Jan 4, 2011)

Nephrurus said:


> Pretty sure it's a _Chelodina expansa_. Correct me if I'm wrong though.




I'm with you.


----------

